

Simon Schubert creates complex scenes in paper using creases - cgs1019
http://www.simonschubert.de/papierarbeiten.html

======
alanning
If it could be automated, imagine what such a technology would mean to the
blind. Printed pictures would no longer be just blank pages...

I wonder if something could be done with bump maps [1] and a high-resolution
printer by doing multiple passes.

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_map>

------
Tichy
Am I the only one who finds that kind of thing depressing?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. I can only look at it for a few moments, and I want to stop. Fuzzy,
grey, depressing scenes. Mostly of hallways receeding or stairways. Blank,
soulless, inorganic.

If that's what the artist was going for, then they succeeded.

------
fosk
This is awesome. I wonder which is the process for realizing one of those. How
he can make a crease without breaking the others, for example.

~~~
thejbf
He would be using tools like solid rulers to press them against paper. And he
most probably use water and heat to shape 3d ovals.

------
biot
Alas, it doesn't appear there are any M.C. Escher creased pages. I was really
hoping to see this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Escher%27s_Relativity.jpg>

